# Exterior window sill & trim--not sloped?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I always slope the outside sills--and cut a drip line under the sill to prevent water from rolling under the sill.

You are right--I've never seen a wood sill the was not pitched away from the windows---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure that's the right picture?
Looks like the inside trim looking outside.
That looks like red oak trim, that stuff soaks up water like a sponge, and turns black.


----------



## inoakland (Jul 22, 2014)

@joecaption...man you are starting to scare me...yes, this a shot of the outside. you know I didn't even think of that. >> I was thinking, since I thought I was told, it was all going to trimmed with pine...just found this:

>White Oak
>When choosing oak for exterior trim, be sure to buy white oak as opposed >to red oak. Red oak should only be used for interior trim, since it is easily >damaged by water. It can be painted or stained, but it will likely require >maintenance every few years.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If that white stuff smeared all over the wood is caulking then these guys have no clue what there doing and need to go.
There's 0 reason for it to have been all over the wood.
Can you back up and take a picture straight on looking at the whole window?
What's up with the window frame it's self looking like it's also shot.
A sill sitting flat is never a good idea no matter what the material.


----------



## inoakland (Jul 22, 2014)

@Joecaption
Sorry about the pic being sideways, guess it automatically rotates or something? 

I was only able to get one more picture of the work they were doing and came home to find it all primed. Here's a few pics. That does look like red oak to me. They are nice guys, but I guess they just don't have the guidance. Damn.




joecaption said:


> If that white stuff smeared all over the wood is caulking then these guys have no clue what there doing and need to go.
> There's 0 reason for it to have been all over the wood.
> Can you back up and take a picture straight on looking at the whole window?
> What's up with the window frame it's self looking like it's also shot.
> A sill sitting flat is never a good idea no matter what the material.


----------

